# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Wankband - The wearable tech that allows you to love the planet, by loving yourself, Pornhub.com

## Airicist

thewankband.com 

pornhub.com

----------


## Airicist

Wankband - The wearable tech that allows you to love the planet, by loving yourself...

Published on Feb 25, 2015




> Introducing The Wankband: The first wearable tech that allows you to love the planet, by loving yourself. Ladies and gentlemen, the power is your hand.
> 
> At Pornhub, we’re concerned about the amount of energy consumed by our users while enjoying the millions of hours of content we provide on our site. That’s why we’ve decided to pitch in to help save the environment by creating a revolutionary wearable tech device. Find out more about the Wankband and how you can create dirty energy at thewankband.com and sign up to become a Be(a)ta tester so you can find out how this amazing invention can help you save the planet.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wankband charges gizmos with a flick of the wrist"

by Timothy J. Seppala
March 5, 2015

----------

